# vitesse du CPU de l'iphone bridée : la débloquer...



## groudon41 (17 Février 2012)

Salut.
alors, je cherche a virer la protection de vitesse que apple a mis en place sur les iphone 3g, car le proc est sencé tourner a 600, pas a 412MHz...
Bref, j'ai entendu parler de ibooter, mais il est introuvable, le site de l'éditeur a fermé...
si quelqu'un a le logiciel pour mac et/ou pour pc, ce serais cool...

plus un tuto pour débloquer la vitesse proc...
ou un autre truc que ibooter, comme vous avez...
Merci d'avance...
Cordialement


----------



## Bibuu_ (24 Février 2012)

Je ne réponds pas à la question, mais pour éviter d'ouvrir un topic similaire:

Est-ce que l'iPhone 4 est bridé aussi? Si oui, y'a moyen de le débridé? Et si oui, est-ce que l'autonomie va en prendre un coup?

Désolé si mon message n'a pas sa place ici.. :rose:


----------



## flambi (25 Février 2012)

Très mais vraiment très mauvaise idée : j'avais fait ça pour mon iPhone 3G, j'avais un peu plus de fluidité surtout dans les jeux, mais je perdais 2x plus de batterie que normalement, et le téléphone chauffait beaucoup trop même sans rien faire.

Si tu veux quand même essayer, cherche "overclock iPhone" sur Google


À plus


----------



## Bibuu_ (25 Février 2012)

J'me disais bien aussi. Merci de la réponse


----------



## groudon41 (25 Février 2012)

okay...
c'est la techique du powermanagement.plist a virer?
y parais que c'est un fake...
Sinon, y'aurais pas un moyen d'augmenter la ram de mon Ibidule?
genre un tweak qui fait fournir a l'iphone un place de ram virtuelle...


----------



## Lauange (14 Juin 2012)

Hello

Tu peux installer un tweak qui se nomme speed intensifier. Cela booste mon iphone 3gs.


----------

